# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΟ 'Η ΟΧΙ? => http://www.unserkleinerladen.de/

## aktizol

Λοιπόν θέλω να ρωτήσω εάν κάποιος έχει αγοράσει από το ακόλουθο γερμανικό site και φυσικά εάν γνωρίζει το κατά πόσο είναι αξιόπιστο.



> *http://www.unserkleinerladen.de/*


και τέλος να δώσω ένα λίνκ για πολύ φθηνό Linksys WRT54GS



> *http://www.evendi.de/jsp/eVendi2004/product.jsp?p=63256*


Τα site όλα βρέθηκαν από εδώ:



> *http://www.evendi.de/*

----------


## mojiro

δηλαδη απο το 2ο λινκ

http://www.bestseller-computer.de/?ID=5534

----------


## aktizol

Βασικά εγώ ήθελα να μάθω για την αξιοπιστία του



> *http://www.unserkleinerladen.de/*


επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι για έναν projector.

Το δεύτερο link το έδωσα για τα παιδιά που κάνουν ομαδικές.

----------


## Achille

Για projectors ξέρω το http://www.technikdirekt.de/ , έχει αγοράσει πολύς κόσμος από άλλα forums ( http://www.avforum.gr ) από εκεί και ήταν ευχαριστημένοι.

----------


## aktizol

Ευχαριστώ Αχιλλέα.

----------


## JS

technikdirekt και ξερό ψωμί... Πριν εμφανιστεί ο Γερμανός μου έχω πάρει πολύ πράμα απο εκεί  ::   ::   ::

----------

